
Time Is Contagious - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/45/power/time-is-contagious
======
kornish
> “The effectiveness of social interaction is determined by our capacity to
> synchronize our activity with that of the individual with whom we are
> dealing,” Droit-Volet writes. “In other words, individuals adopt other
> people’s rhythms and incorporate other people’s time.”

Reminds me of all the other mimicry humans will unconsciously engage in, like
mirroring body language or even subtly mirroring an accent in conversation.

~~~
miceeatnicerice
But mimickry of conversational tics is only one side of the coin - as much as
we all like to lather ourselves in a common medium, it's also pleasant to
distinguish ourselves from our peers, not just for an ulterior audience, but
also one-to-one. What of course tends to happen - in a nice conversation at
least - is that you lead each other in a kind of dance, with wilful flattery
one moment, and cheesy antagonism the next.

Maybe time's the same - too much stimulating newness or aggravating nagging,
and you zone out.

~~~
ingenuous2
I think that distinction urge tends to be very superficial. People distinguish
themselves as Mac or PC users, but don't generally put much of their identity
into being a purple baboon instead of a Mac user.

------
loudin
This study supports the notion that are all truly interconnected in ways that
are beyond our conscious comprehension.

It's an important reminder we do not exist in a vacuum and our actions have an
indirect impact on a large number of people.

------
wonderous
Best example to me is how population density impact the use of time:

[https://www.citylab.com/life/2012/03/why-people-cities-
walk-...](https://www.citylab.com/life/2012/03/why-people-cities-walk-
fast/1550/)

~~~
futurejarv
Interesting article, but I couldn't help feeling that non of the hypothesis
we're actually correct, and Levine and co are observing are correlations
rather than causation's.

My immediate rationale for faster walking pace in denser cities is that there
is far more to do in a big city, particularly one with high population. In
addition things like trains and buses also get overcrowded and filled, causing
unplanned delays to your journey. The reality of living in a city means that
there are lots of risks to your schedule when 'taking your time' so the
population does what's most logical, and tries to move as quickly and as
efficiently as possible.

------
DiabloD3
How many people on HN have decided to pay the Nautilus subscription?

~~~
throwaway284534
I can sympathize. This article has been on the front page for hours and only
has 50 points. Doesn't anyone else find this suspicious? Every single time a
Nautilus article is submitted it seems to hang around for hours. Can @dang
weigh in here?

~~~
natdempk
I think Nautilus articles do well, but never well enough to induce the
activity penalty that the really popular stuff on HN gets hit with. They also
tend to generate a number of comments over time, but not so many that they
trigger the excessive discussion parameters that kick things off the front
page. I would also assume that they basically never get flagged as the
articles are generally not controversial.

